# Theft Warning......do you use a cycle computer e.g. Garmin??



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2014)

I use a Garmin.
I am a technophobe so dont know all the technical 'jargon' but for those not familiar with it.....after your ride you link the bike computer to your main computer......key in your passwork etc. and it shows your ride details on a map. It's very interesting and can be helpful.

However I was told this week that it is possible AND ACTUALLY HAPPENING that others can access your ride details........which may SOUND innocent BUT.........
if e.g. they see you are doing i.e. 3 rides per week @ 30/50 miles they will know you are likely to have a good bike. They can look at your various rides and locate your exact address and BINGO........you are burgled.
I checked this in a large cycle store and they confirm it is happening.
I believe you can put some sort of resrtiction on the Garmin site so that anything within 2 miles of your house is hidden but I for one wouldn't know how to do this.
Vary scary.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2014)

Have you fallen through a time warp?


----------



## jiberjaber (17 Oct 2014)

Finding the Strava privacy settings to add a privacy zone was easy but I have never been able to find the same on Garmin Connect, so if you have, where was it??


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Oct 2014)

Millions of strava,endomondo,garmin connect(and whatever other site) users and very few thefts that can be proven to be because of any of the former.

Good scaremonger attemt


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Oct 2014)

jiberjaber said:


> Finding the Strava privacy settings to add a privacy zone was easy but I have never been able to find the same on Garmin Connect, so if you have, where was it??


Settings - Privacy tab,set both to "Only Me"


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Oct 2014)

Brandane said:


> That's the secret to keeping your bike. If a technophobe dinosaur like me can work out how to set the exclusion zone, then anybody can. Just follow the directions on Garmin, and Strava if you use it.


Help ... how do you do this? Etrex E20 here ...


----------



## jiberjaber (17 Oct 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Settings - Privacy tab,set both to "Only Me"



Yep - that's what I have set, but its not the same as the Strava privacy zone the OP referred to which tweaked my interest. 

At the moment, you cant partake in any segments on Garmin without your ride being made visible to all... typical Garmin to be half baked! LOL


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Oct 2014)

Garmin Connect doesn't allow you to set an exclusion zone


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Oct 2014)

jiberjaber said:


> Yep - that's what I have set, but its not the same as the Strava privacy zone the OP referred to which tweaked my interest.
> 
> At the moment, you cant partake in any segments on Garmin without your ride being made visible to all... typical Garmin to be half baked! LOL


Switch to modern


----------



## BrynCP (17 Oct 2014)

Beware the Garmin privacy option doesn't apply to your existing activities.


----------



## Brandane (17 Oct 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Help ... how do you do this? Etrex E20 here ...


Sorry; my mistake . Was getting my Garmin confused with my Strava - I thought they both worked the same way. As others have said, they don't. The Garmin site is utter crap compared to Strava IMHO.. I never used to use Garmin until they stopped the facility to upload direct to Strava; now I have no choice.


----------



## Crackle (17 Oct 2014)

Yep, it's a real bugger for the bloke whose house I always stop and start mine outside.

Old joke.


----------



## winjim (17 Oct 2014)

Meh. I'm insured.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2014)

Still don't see all the fuss about this. I am sure if someone wants to break into my house they would do so in any case for any other likely valuables. A bike would probably be pretty far down the list.


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Oct 2014)

Brandane said:


> I never used to use Garmin until they stopped the facility to upload direct to Strava; now I have no choice.


I still don't use the Garmin site, I upload direct to Strava from my 500.


----------



## User269 (17 Oct 2014)

Anybody tracing me on Garmin Connect will most likely end up burgling one of numerous villas across Europe which we've rented over the years.


----------



## albion (17 Oct 2014)

The warning is very much needed.
A fair percentage do not even know that anyone and everyone can see where they live ect etc.
Fact is these companies default to the most dangerous setting in order to further promote their service.

Teir cop out is that it is all in the terms and conditions that no one understands even if they do read it.


----------



## Zcapp96 (17 Oct 2014)

This is just an urban legend, think about it. Unless the burglar leaves a helpful note as to why he burgled you how would anyone know they used your ride data! Much more likely that someone has seen you riding to and from your house on your expensive bike!


----------



## G3CWI (17 Oct 2014)

If you wanted to steal bikes try a bike shop.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2014)

another reason to just ride a bike and enjoy without all the modcons


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Oct 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> I still don't use the Garmin site, I upload direct to Strava from my 500.


So do I, choosing the "use the Garmin plug in" option.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Oct 2014)

Just start and stop your gps either at your road end or at a specific distance from home. Safe.


----------



## BrynCP (17 Oct 2014)

I am more concerned about the local burglars who see me enter and leave my house on my bike every day to be honest!

These are the ones who broke into my shed. Unfortunately I have no invisibility cloak to engage within a 0.5 mile radius of my house to stop them seeing me!

That being said, I do have a privacy zone on Strava set to the local school, and my Garmin activities default to private only to me.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Oct 2014)

biggs682 said:


> another reason to just ride a bike and enjoy without all the modcons


So I assume you have no computer at home? After all, it's just another modern convenience also, you don't really need one.
I believe if you use a bike computer, then you just use some common-sense when deciding what ride data to share, just as you would take care with (for example) your personal financial details stored at home.


----------



## Cow Pie (18 Oct 2014)

Why would they go to the lengths of going online, downloading Connect, hacking your account, waiting in the right area to see you are on a ride, checking the area is safe and then breaking into your house.
Wouldn't it be easier to do what they do now. Break into your shed at night or wait until you are at work (most people are during the day), then break into your house.
It's been a tried and tested method for them for a long, long time and it seems to work well for the thieving cockwombles. It requires zero technology. Only a crowbar and the ability to tell the time. Or just mug you as you pass by on your bike.
Just saying like


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2014)

victor said:


> So I assume you have no computer at home? After all, it's just another modern convenience also, you don't really need one.
> I believe if you use a bike computer, then you just use some common-sense when deciding what ride data to share, just as you would take care with (for example) your personal financial details stored at home.


yes i have a home pc with quite a few levels of protection , so yes i am not a ludite


----------



## Cyclopathic (18 Oct 2014)

Just start recording outside someone else's house.


----------



## WindyRob (8 Jan 2015)

Lost my pride and joy to some scum bag last night. Just moved to the Bournemouth area and have only ridden twice since moving in late 2014. When i was phoning in the serial numbers to the police call centre the operative asked if i lived near a particular road, i replied that i did it joined the end of my road. She then replied that another house in that road had also just reported a high end road bike had been stolen that night. It made me wonder if the the scumbag had been led to both our properties by Strava or garmin Connect. Mrs Windy was woken by the side gate banging and saw one person cycle off on my bike and wheeling hers alongside. I woke and stumbled around getting some clothes on and then rushed out to drive the local streets to see if i could catch him, not a trace. If it was the same person doing the two addresses then i suspect that he had a van and was not necessarily a local. 

Really hoping that the insurance company cough up. just read the small print and was wondering does a locked shed constitute a building? bikes were locked together inside but i hadn''t got round to anchoring to the concrete base?


----------



## Profpointy (8 Jan 2015)

WindyRob said:


> Lost my pride and joy to some scum bag last night. Just moved to the Bournemouth area and have only ridden twice since moving in late 2014. When i was phoning in the serial numbers to the police call centre the operative asked if i lived near a particular road, i replied that i did it joined the end of my road. She then replied that another house in that road had also just reported a high end road bike had been stolen that night. It made me wonder if the the scumbag had been led to both our properties by Strava or garmin Connect. Mrs Windy was woken by the side gate banging and saw one person cycle off on my bike and wheeling hers alongside. I woke and stumbled around getting some clothes on and then rushed out to drive the local streets to see if i could catch him, not a trace. If it was the same person doing the two addresses then i suspect that he had a van and was not necessarily a local.
> 
> Really hoping that the insurance company cough up. just read the small print and was wondering does a locked shed constitute a building? bikes were locked together inside but i hadn''t got round to anchoring to the concrete base?



Not the most plausible explanation really. isnt it more likely the local scrote just kept his eyes open in the street, or even lesss complicated, stole bikes from the sheds that had bikes in thwt night, but didn,t bother stealing the tins of paint gone hard from the other sheds in the road


----------



## WindyRob (8 Jan 2015)

Profpointy said:


> Not the most plausible explanation really. isnt it more likely the local scrote just kept his eyes open in the street, or even lesss complicated, stole bikes from the sheds that had bikes in thwt night, but didn,t bother stealing the tins of paint gone hard from the other sheds in the road


I think it relatively unlikely that I was seen leaving or returning to the house, I've only ridden twice from the house so he would have to have picked the right 4 minutes in a month and half. It was only when the police said that another had been nicked from around the corner that i wondered if it had any connection


----------



## Saluki (8 Jan 2015)

I start and finish my ride in the next street, just in case.
Sometimes I set my privacy to 'everyone' so I can see if I am still last on the segments but then set it back to 'just me'.


----------



## Profpointy (8 Jan 2015)

WindyRob said:


> I think it relatively unlikely that I was seen leaving or returning to the house, I've only ridden twice from the house so he would have to have picked the right 4 minutes in a month and half. It was only when the police said that another had been nicked from around the corner that i wondered if it had any connection



He's nicking a couple of bikes, upsetting in the extreme for you as the victim, just as it would be for any of us, but he's unlikely to be doing some mission impossible style computer hack to do so.


----------



## WindyRob (9 Jan 2015)

Profpointy said:


> He's nicking a couple of bikes, upsetting in the extreme for you as the victim, just as it would be for any of us, but he's unlikely to be doing some mission impossible style computer hack to do so.


It s hardly a computer hack. Go to strava then explore activities put in your post code and select rides, pick a few of the longer ones which would point to more committed cyclists who have invested money and time into their bikes and see how many lead to a front door or worse still a back garden!


----------



## Hip Priest (9 Jan 2015)

Just ride really slowly all the time so the thieves think you've got a rubbish, heavy bike that ain't worth nicking.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2015)

albion said:


> The warning is very much needed.
> A fair percentage do not even know that anyone and everyone can see where they live ect etc.
> Fact is these companies default to the most dangerous setting in order to further promote their service.
> 
> Teir cop out is that it is all in the terms and conditions that no one understands even if they do read it.


I read it. I understood it. I suspect I am not alone. Hence my settings on GC are private and, as I use GC to pass through to Strava, my Strava settings include a privacy zone which is not centered on my home address.


----------



## snorri (9 Jan 2015)

I seldom use my garmin on the bike, and certainly never torecord my route, but I did make my house a waypoint which I've labelled HOME so that if anyone finds my gps they can find the way to my house to return it to me.


----------



## Piemaster (9 Jan 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> Just ride really slowly all the time so the thieves think you've got a rubbish, heavy bike that ain't worth nicking.


Thats if you have much choice about the 'ride really slowly' bit. ​


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Jan 2015)

Had bikes stolen - therefore strava

What rubbish. Thieves existed long before electricity, the internet or Strava, just saying.


----------



## Arrowfoot (9 Jan 2015)

What OP is saying is that its easier for someone to track your movements, note its regularity/pattern and do something criminal. Well it is easier now and than before as folks tend to provide these information including bike details. 

It would make sense to ensure some level of privacy. I think changing the start and end default to a public property has been advice for quite sometime back. 

I also note that yesterday someone was in position to harvest email addresses and determine spend pattern for bike accessories from those emails.


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Jan 2015)

I only download info from Strava. I have my privacy set up, with a half mile 'exclusion zone' around where I actually live. It's not totally thieving scum proof, but they'd have to actually follow me, if they wanted to know where exactly I live.


----------



## tommaguzzi (9 Jan 2015)

I stopped using strava and deleted all my data after 2 bike thefts last year, both were inside my privacy zone and only road bikes were taken. (Last one was the house opposite mine, the scum left two perfectly good bearly secured mountain bikes alone but cut a 10mm chain to take the roadie)
I now use training peaks to upload my garmin data. It is completely private and now I am free of strava I find I enjoy my rides much more again, i no longer go out looking for pb,s in favourable conditions or try to get as high as possible in the koms lists all the time. While I was on it I thought strava was great but I for one am better off without it.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> I stopped using strava and deleted all my data after 2 bike thefts last year, both were inside my privacy zone and only road bikes were taken. (Last one was the house opposite mine, the scum left two perfectly good bearly secured mountain bikes alone but cut a 10mm chain to take the roadie)
> I now use training peaks to upload my garmin data. It is completely private and now I am free of strava I find I enjoy my rides much more again, i no longer go out looking for pb,s in favourable conditions or try to get as high as possible in the koms lists all the time. While I was on it I thought strava was great but I for one am better off without it.


You realise that strava was most likely not to blame?


----------



## User6179 (9 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> I stopped using strava and deleted all my data after 2 bike thefts last year, both were inside my privacy zone and only road bikes were taken. (Last one was the house opposite mine, the scum left two perfectly good bearly secured mountain bikes alone but cut a 10mm chain to take the roadie)
> I now use training peaks to upload my garmin data. It is completely private and now I am free of strava I find I enjoy my rides much more again, i no longer go out looking for pb,s in favourable conditions or try to get as high as possible in the koms lists all the time. While I was on it I thought strava was great but I for one am better off without it.




All you need to do is start and stop strava 100 yards from your house , if you forget then dont upload it .


----------



## nickyboy (9 Jan 2015)

Whilst I suspect the chances of someone using your strava info to target you and nick your bike is very small, why not reduce the risk? The number of profiles I see with details of fancy, expensive bikes that are easy to search for using strava.
All a thief would need to do is join strava and select "Pinarello" as a search option. Bingo


----------



## BRounsley (9 Jan 2015)

I had my bikes nicked about 18 months ago.

When I look back I think my main mistakes were:-
A) Sitting on my front garden wall post ride admiring my bike and my own awesomeness (for about 15 minutes) after each ride.
B) Storing my bikes in a metal bike shed. There is very high odds a £400 metal bike shed contains a worth nicking bike.

I was either spotted on the drive or someone just saw the shed in the back garden. I now admire my bike and my own awesomeness in the back garden!


----------



## tommaguzzi (9 Jan 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T...... yes i realise that strava might not be the cause, but they did seem like targeted thefts of road bikes. When plod came round for the lad across the road he said there had been a spate of such thefts in our district probably atributable to one person or gang. We live in a low crime area on a quiet cul de sac and looking at the start points of my rides it made it fairly obvious to any scum bag with stolen laptop and a strava account where there might be some rich pickings if your into lifting road bikes. So I think to myself, they will know that they have nicked a bike on our road and now there are more strava rides posted from that area. So if they were using this method then hopefully they think there are no more bikes around and go and try somewhere else.

My other point was that I am now free of "strava madness" which has been an unexpected blessing.


----------



## DRHysted (9 Jan 2015)

I am much more concerned, by the housing estate 100 yards down the road.

Unlike Strava I can't stop them seeing me come and go, and they have noticed. When I was last asked if I wanted to sell one of my bikes, I visited my local lock smith and spent £300 on extra locks and chains.


----------



## Steady (9 Jan 2015)

The only time I worry about theft is the last part of my ride, whilst I don't live in a _bad _area nobody is really ever far from one and the typical benefit in the front garden all day smoking brigade. I'm very aware the most obvious point of anybody knowing what bike I have is the moment when I'm getting on/off, and I don't have any expensive bikes, to most people it has very little value but to me they're my pride and joy.

I don't think Strava/Garmin really has much effect on bikes stolen in a general sense, but I can see it being a very good tool _if_ someone is already being targeted ie. somebody happens to be walking down the street, sees a potential high value bike being wheeled into a property and then the opportunity to track cyclists in that area on that specific day to narrow it down to a profile and _then _find out what else bike activities they do could weigh heavy on deciding whether there's likely to be more than one expensive bike at that household.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> T.M.H.N.E.T...... yes i realise that strava might not be the cause, but they did seem like targeted thefts of road bikes. When plod came round for the lad across the road he said there had been a spate of such thefts in our district probably atributable to one person or gang. We live in a low crime area on a quiet cul de sac and looking at the start points of my rides it made it fairly obvious to any scum bag with stolen laptop and a strava account where there might be some rich pickings if your into lifting road bikes. So I think to myself, they will know that they have nicked a bike on our road and now there are more strava rides posted from that area. So if they were using this method then hopefully they think there are no more bikes around and go and try somewhere else.
> 
> My other point was that I am now free of "strava madness" which has been an unexpected blessing.


Uhh no. If you had a privacy zone that is not the case. It shows you and only you where the ride actually started


----------



## tommaguzzi (9 Jan 2015)

Yes I know that but in my case the zone showed just about all my rides starting from just two places, one at the entrance to cul de sac and one at the end of a path which leads to other end of same cul de sac. I dosnt take Sherlock Holmes to realise where the rider lives and what days he might go out. So then just turn up and watch to find out where he lives or in the case of lad across the road see his car with a bike rack on the roof.
I am not saying the scum bags used definitely used strava just that its one less thing they can use now. If I had thought about it I would have always started half a mile away but 2 years of posted rides made it impossible to change. I could have started again with a different account I suppose but training peaks works for me now.


----------



## siadwell (9 Jan 2015)

You are not limited to a single privacy zone in Strava, and you can use street names as well as postcodes.
I spent 10 minutes creating multiple privacy zones that extend along any route I could ride from my house, so my rides all begin and end on the edge of a zone that covers scores of streets and hundreds of houses.
Plus, I'm an antisocial so-and-so and only use Strava for my own purposes, so make all my rides private anyway.


----------



## the_mikey (9 Jan 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I read it. I understood it. I suspect I am not alone. Hence my settings on GC are private and, as I use GC to pass through to Strava, my Strava settings include a privacy zone which is not centered on my home address.



You can also have multiple privacy zones in Strava , I use several to cover most of the village where I live, also I crop the ride data if I inadvertently stared or finished the ride outside my home.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2015)

the_mikey said:


> You can also have multiple privacy zones in Strava , I use several to cover most of the village where I live, also I crop the ride data if I inadvertently stared or finished the ride outside my home.


messes with me segments innit.


----------



## the_mikey (9 Jan 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> messes with me segments innit.



Cycle further away from home


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2015)

the_mikey said:


> Cycle further away from home


Actually I don't use it for cycling. Well very rarely. I record my runs on strava.


----------



## mcshroom (9 Jan 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Actually I don't use it for cycling. Well very rarely. I record my runs on strava.


Yebbut someone might decide to come and nick your trainers


----------



## tommaguzzi (9 Jan 2015)

Ha ha ha!


----------



## Dibdib (10 Jan 2015)

With the number of people you see riding nice bikes on pretty much any sunny afternoon these days, thieving scrotes don't need Strava to target road bikes. Just eyes. 

That's not to say that setting a decent exclusion zone in Strava isn't a good idea, though.


----------



## Venod (10 Jan 2015)

siadwell said:


> You are not limited to a single privacy zone in Strava, and you can use street names as well as postcodes.
> I spent 10 minutes creating multiple privacy zones that extend along any route I could ride from my house, so my rides all begin and end on the edge of a zone that covers scores of streets and hundreds of houses.
> Plus, I'm an antisocial so-and-so and only use Strava for my own purposes, so make all my rides private anyway.



I have to ask, if all your rides are private why the extended privacy zone ? following your tip I have just extended my zone


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Jan 2015)

There was a similar myth about "home settings" on SatNav

Car thieves would nick the satnav, look up the home setting amd knowing that you were going to be out for a while by the time would then burgle your home


----------



## mcshroom (10 Jan 2015)

I'm safe from that one. No idea how I reset my car's sat nav to a new home address so it directs me back to the old one half a mile away


----------



## Piemaster (10 Jan 2015)

Same thing with Facebook too. Post pictures of the lovely holiday you are having and let the local scrotes know you ain't at home. Sort of a modern day equivalent of forgetting to cancel the milk.
All comes down to your privacy settings.


----------



## bpsmith (10 Jan 2015)

Which is exactly why I don't let the missus say we're away, until we arrive home. Lol.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2015)

Piemaster said:


> Same thing with Facebook too. Post pictures of the lovely holiday you are having and let the local scrotes know you ain't at home. Sort of a modern day equivalent of forgetting to cancel the milk.
> All comes down to your privacy settings.


I cant believe the number of people who tell the world "my house is empty-----come and rob it"


----------



## Stu Smith (11 Jan 2015)

Dave7 said:


> I cant believe the number of people who tell the world "my house is empty-----come and rob it"


This is why I don't store my caravan on the drive..Might as well put a sign in the window when the caravan as gone on a Friday evening come and rob us we won't be back until Sunday at the earliest..


----------



## siadwell (12 Jan 2015)

Afnug said:


> I have to ask, if all your rides are private why the extended privacy zone ? following your tip I have just extended my zone


Paranoia! 
And I don't think there's a setting to make all rides private by default, so they are public until I get the chance to edit them.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Oct 2015)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...tch-high-tech-apps-after-spike-in-thefts.html

Brought up again following reports in Dorset of thieves targeting bikes using training apps..


----------



## jefmcg (14 Oct 2015)

The fact that police have _suspected_ this for 1 year but have yet to have a single example makes me very skeptical.


----------



## cd365 (14 Oct 2015)

I always start and finish my rides outside someone elses house


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Oct 2015)

jefmcg said:


> The fact that police have _suspected_ this for 1 year but have yet to have a single example makes me very skeptical.



I am also very sceptical of the skills and resources of the police.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Oct 2015)

slow news day then!


----------



## Banjo (14 Oct 2015)

cd365 said:


> I always start and finish my rides outside someone elses house



I allways start and finish my rides outside your house


----------



## Apollonius (14 Oct 2015)

This is assuming intelligence, work, research and application on the part of the scumbags who steal. If they had those abilities, then they would not have to resort to theft to make money!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Oct 2015)

Is there anything the authorities won't blame on the cyclist's own fault? You got hit by a car? Your fault for failing to be so luminous that you're visible from space. You had your bike stolen from your house? Your fault for leading them there via Strava. What a load of bollocks.

That said, how long before insurance companies get wise to this and refuse to pay out for a stolen bike because your privacy settings don't hide where you live? That may sound far-fetched, but IMO that's a loophole waiting to be exploited.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Oct 2015)

The real truth is a potential bike thief always be on lookout for a target

In Portsmouth there were suggestions that thieves were waiting on the main commuting routes or observing events then following attractive cycles home


----------



## screenman (14 Oct 2015)

cd365 said:


> I always start and finish my rides outside someone elses house



I bet they are fed up with being robbed every time you go for a ride.


----------



## bigjim (14 Oct 2015)

Does nobody alarm their sheds? My garage has two alarms and they go off as soon as the door is opened. I've had three attempted break-ins and each time the scroats have scarpered empty handed because of the screeching alarms.


----------



## cd365 (14 Oct 2015)

screenman said:


> I bet they are fed up with being robbed every time you go for a ride.


They have a big vicious alsation, only a complete fool would try and rob them


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2015)

Yes, my shed is alarmed and I've accurately measured the range from my snipers perch AKA bedroom window.


----------



## Andy_R (14 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> Yes, my shed is alarmed and I've accurately measured the range from my snipers perch AKA bedroom window.


My shed is merely startled.


----------



## Smurfy (14 Oct 2015)

I anticipated this years ago. I start all my GPS logging from a very busy intersection a short distance from my home,and I know how much to add to get the true ride distance. I'm protected in that even if someone hacks the website, they still won't discover the address where my bikes are kept, because the location data is not merely hidden, it never existed in the first place.


----------



## andyoxon (14 Oct 2015)

I suspect 'strava theft' is largely a myth, but I'm also in the habit of starting and finishing my gps logging near the main road a few hundred metres away, on my way out and then in. Also I quickly check the gpx and trim ends if necessary before uploading. I found that overlapping Strava exclusion zones are fine, but some 3rd party strava apps ignore the exclusions, and also if one uses any other sites apart from Strava, they may not have 'privacy exclusions' anyway, e.g I find ridewithgps (no privacy afaia) better for some aspects of ride 'analysis' such as selecting parts of the rides and looking at different av/s, and route planning.


----------



## Pikey (15 Oct 2015)

YellowTim said:


> I anticipated this years ago. I start all my GPS logging from a very busy intersection a short distance from my home,and I know how much to add to get the true ride distance. I'm protected in that even if someone hacks the website, they still won't discover the address where my bikes are kept, because the location data is not merely hidden, it never existed in the first place.



This! If the data isn't there, they can't hack it.


----------

